# Product works on Poison Ivy?



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi all,

Had a ton of bushes at the last end of my property which I got cleared recently and it turns out there was an enormous poison ivy there. The person who helped with clearing just sniped a chunk each of its 2 vines.
Since the land is grading away, I plan to put some landscape fabric + mulch down there to prevent erosion. However, there are still a ton of really small (grass height) plants which I want to get rid of.

Does this product work for all of this and what ratio do I mix??

Would you recommend going for Round-Up over this product?


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

thelawnnoob said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had a ton of bushes at the last end of my property which I got cleared recently and it turns out there was an enormous poison ivy there. The person who helped with clearing just sniped a chunk each of its 2 vines.
> Since the land is grading away, I plan to put some landscape fabric + mulch down there to prevent erosion. However, there are still a ton of really small (grass height) plants which I want to get rid of.
> ...


I've had good success with 2oz crossbow + 2oz glyphosate (round-up) per gallon of water.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Wiley said:


> thelawnnoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all,
> ...


I like this mix for ivy vines. It works well on ground ivy and related creepers as well as poison ivy. You can bump the concentration to 4 Oz/gallong of the Crossbow and Glyphosate. Many of the commercial concentrates of Glyphosate recommend higher percentages for ivys.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

I used a combination of gly and crossbow to control some english ivy that the previous owner of my house allowed to get out of control. I do not remember the mix ratios I used, but do remember it was the only thing that worked. The ivy laughed at gly alone. I would definitely add a surfactant to your mix. Since the ivy has waxy or oily leaves, it is difficult to get it to take up the herbicide. You need to get it to sit on the leaves as long as possible so the surfactant is critical.


----------



## thelawnnoob (Jul 19, 2021)

gm560 said:


> You need to get it to sit on the leaves as long as possible so the surfactant is critical.


But the leaves are like 30 feet above the ground


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

thelawnnoob said:


> gm560 said:
> 
> 
> > You need to get it to sit on the leaves as long as possible so the surfactant is critical.
> ...


Not sure I understand. They have climbed a tree or something?


----------

